

Are You Smart: What is intelligence? - edw519
http://amfix.blogs.cnn.com/2010/03/22/are-you-smart-what-is-intelligence/?hpt=Sbin

======
RevRal
I feel like I've been getting less intelligent, like my brain is dry, un-
lubricated, and pumping sand. I used to be so smug about my intelligence, too.
Even declining the gifted and talented program. I was an arrogant kid.

I was never taught how to use my intelligence to best effect, and right now I
feel like I'm fending for myself with it. I kind of learned the wrong thing:
how to be extremely lazy yet acceptably productive.

Intelligence should be constantly evaluated, as early as possible, and
children placed in the proper learning environments.

